# Team Rheinlandbiker



## othom (26. Juni 2011)

so mache mal einen neuen Thread auf 
der alte gefiel mir nicht so .......Team kacka... sorry Handlampe 

der nächste Treff http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11920

Wir treffen uns immer Dienstags, auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Brunnen in Bornheim, um 17.30 Uhr. 

Adresse: 
Brunenallee 1 
53332 Bornheim/Roisdorf


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Juni 2011)

othom schrieb:


> so mache mal einen neuen Thread auf
> der alte gefiel mir nicht so .......Team kacka... sorry Handlampe



Soll aber Glück bringen und eine Alliteration klingt immer gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (29. Juni 2011)

othom schrieb:


> der nächste Treff http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11920



Der Link geht ins Leere. Das nur zur Info


----------



## othom (29. Juni 2011)

GuidoM schrieb:


> Der Link geht ins Leere. Das nur zur Info



liegt wahrscheinlich daran das der Termin gestern war und abgelaufene Termine nicht mehr angezeigt werden ...das ebenfalls nur zur Info


----------



## othom (29. Juni 2011)

Bei den Temperaturen gestern, sind wir zielstrebig den Bahnhof Kottenforst angesteuert und haben uns isotonisch aufgetankt


----------



## othom (3. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit 

do simma dabei... Tour der Hoffnung ...


----------



## Feuerbart (4. Juli 2011)

Am Dienstag ist wieder Biketreff in Bornheim Roisdorf
Start: 17.30 Uhr
Ziel: Ich glaube soviele Trails fahren wie geht....

Weitere Infos hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11951


----------



## hornoc (4. Juli 2011)

Feuerbart schrieb:


> Am Dienstag ist wieder Biketreff in Bornheim Roisdorf
> Start: 17.30 Uhr
> Ziel: Ich glaube soviele Trails fahren wie geht....
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe dass ich morgen dabei sein kann und nicht länger arbeiten muss.


----------



## othom (6. Juli 2011)

war doch ne schöne lockere Runde gestern 

Ich hoffe das war so in Ordnung für unsere Neulinge gestern 
hatte knapp 50km auf der Uhr


----------



## hornoc (6. Juli 2011)

Ich fand es gestern auch ganz gut und hab mich gewundert, dass Jana mit einem "Citybike" so gut mithalten konnte. *Respekt*


----------



## noxhiggins (9. Juli 2011)

Bin zwar spät dran mit meiner Antwort, das lag aber nicht daran, dass mir dir Tour nicht gefallen hätte. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich fands richtig schön! Vielen Dank! 
Ich werde zwar nicht regelmäßig dabei sein können, würde aber gerne ab und zu Eure Tempobremse sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (9. Juli 2011)

noxhiggins schrieb:


> Bin zwar spät dran mit meiner Antwort, das lag aber nicht daran, dass mir dir Tour nicht gefallen hätte. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich fands richtig schön! Vielen Dank!
> Ich werde zwar nicht regelmäßig dabei sein können, würde aber gerne ab und zu Eure Tempobremse sein.



ja klar, wann immer du willst, kann mich aber nicht erinnern das du ne Tempobremse warst


----------



## hornoc (10. Juli 2011)

Bei der Tour der Hoffnung waren: Organisation, Strecke, Wetter, Essen, Trinken......alles super.

Kurz und bündig..............


----------



## othom (10. Juli 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Bei der Tour der Hoffnung waren: Organisation, Strecke, Wetter, Essen, Trinken......alles super.
> 
> Kurz und bündig..............



das kann ich genau so unterstreichen


----------



## othom (20. Juli 2011)

so was für Sonntag http://http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12009


----------



## othom (31. August 2011)

Schöne runde gestern, ziemliches wirr war aber nur so werden neue Wege eindeckt, manchmal steckt in mir so eine kleiner Columbus  

am Samstag geht es in die Eifel  
mehr in der IG


----------



## hornoc (31. August 2011)

Ja, hat Spaß gemacht gestern.



> am Samstag geht es in die Eifel


Will kein Kluckschei$er sein, aber wir fahren in das Ahrtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (31. August 2011)

ja sag ich doch


----------



## hornoc (31. August 2011)




----------



## hornoc (4. September 2011)

Schöne, aber auch anstrengende Ahrour gestern.  Kacka heiß war es......
Laut BC2209 waren es am Ende bei mir 102km mit 1574Hm.


----------



## othom (4. September 2011)

ja schöne Tour gestern, der Steinerberg ist schon schön steil 

nächsten Samstag dann mal wieder die Hometrails surfen, dann fahren wir bei Robert mit ( Bundes Rad Bonn )


----------



## hornoc (4. September 2011)

Ja, der Steinerberg ist auf dieser Route echt nicht ohne.


----------



## hornoc (4. September 2011)

> Laut BC2209 waren es am Ende bei mir 102km mit 1574Hm.



Hab gerade gesehen, dass es laut Garmin sogar 1758Hm waren. *kopfkratz*


----------



## othom (4. September 2011)

der hat die Zugfahrt mit gerechnet


----------



## othom (7. September 2011)

Gestern wieder ne schöne Runde von Alfter rüber zum Brüser Berg gefahren 

sollten bald wieder Licht mitnehmen


----------



## Yuma-F (11. September 2011)

> [sollten bald wieder Licht mitnehmen/QUOTE]
> 
> Das will ich aber sehen !?!  Wie geht das denn überhaupt??? Kommt das Licht dann vorher in eine Tupperdose und wenn es dann dunkel ist, mach ich den Deckel gaaaaanz vorsicht auf ... ???


----------



## othom (11. September 2011)

nee nicht mit der Tupperdose, mit dem Kühlschrank 

das ist nämlich so,.... wenn du das licht zu hause ausmachst, musst du mal den Kühlschrank aufmachen, dann ist das Licht dort. 

Also kommst du am Dienstag mit dem Kühlschrank auf dem Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (12. September 2011)

Ja jut, datt ich dat jetz weiß ...


----------



## hornoc (12. September 2011)

Dem Thomas scheint eh die Sonne aus dem Ar... äääähhhh ich meine Popo. Nur schade dass er beim biken drauf sitzt.


----------



## TEs... (12. September 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Dem Thomas scheint eh die Sonne aus dem Ar... äääähhhh ich meine Popo. Nur schade dass er beim biken drauf sitzt.



Was? Wie? Wo?

...achso du meinst gar nicht mich, oder doch?


----------



## othom (12. September 2011)

TEs... schrieb:


> Was? Wie? Wo?
> 
> ...achso du meinst gar nicht mich, oder doch?



nee ich war gemeint


----------



## hornoc (12. September 2011)

TEs... schrieb:


> Was? Wie? Wo?
> 
> ...achso du meinst gar nicht mich, oder doch?



Ne ne, keine Angst, ich meinte den langen Thomas.


----------



## TEs... (12. September 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Ne ne, keine Angst, ich meinte den langen Thomas.



Das hab ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## othom (13. September 2011)

Gut besuchter Treff heute, schöne Runde


----------



## hornoc (14. September 2011)

Ja, hat Spaß gemacht. War ne nette und angenehme Gruppe. Zu lachen gab es auch jeden Menge.


----------



## rallleb (14. September 2011)

Tach Männer's
habs gestern leider nicht geschaft, ich hoffe ihr habt euch net verfahren ohne mich
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (14. September 2011)

wir verfahren uns immer irgendwie, oder verpassen irgendeinen Trail


----------



## TEs... (14. September 2011)

othom schrieb:


> wir verfahren uns immer irgendwie, oder verpassen irgendeinen Trail



Wäre ja sonst auch irgendwie langweilig, oder?


----------



## Feuerbart (14. September 2011)

Jau, klasse Runde!!!


----------



## hornoc (18. September 2011)

Die gestrige Tour war wieder sehr schön. Der Wettergott war auf unserer Seite und die Gegend um Rheinbach ist auch sehr schön. Wir haben uns auch erdreistet die Tomburg zu erobern.


----------



## Handlampe (18. September 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Die gestrige Tour war wieder sehr schön. Der Wettergott war auf unserer Seite und die Gegend um Rheinbach ist auch sehr schön. Wir haben uns auch erdreistet die Tomburg zu erobern.



....das haben schon Andere versucht...wir haben sie aber immer wieder zurück erobert. Was denkst du denn warum da nur noch so ein paar Restmauern rumstehen


----------



## hornoc (18. September 2011)

> Was denkst du denn warum da nur noch so ein paar Restmauern rumstehen


Hann oß schon jewundert datt do alles kapott iss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEs... (18. September 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Die gestrige Tour war wieder sehr schön. Der Wettergott war auf unserer Seite und die Gegend um Rheinbach ist auch sehr schön. Wir haben uns auch erdreistet die Tomburg zu erobern.



Ja, war wieder ne schöne Tour, bei schönem Wetter in ner schönen Gegend mit tollen Trails.


----------



## othom (18. September 2011)

ja war ne schöne Tour zur Tomburg Ruine, aber so kaputt wie die ist,  müssen wir was anderes erobern...da erobern wir demnächst lieber mal die  Schloss Drachenburg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2011)

Anstatt immer nur dem Hobby zu fröhnen un sinnlos mit dem Bike durch die Gegend zu ballern könntet ihr euch maln paar Steine watt Zement un en paar Kellen kaufen un dat Teil wieder aufbauen  Zement hätt ich noch da ......


----------



## othom (18. September 2011)

so nen scheiß mache ich 5 Tage die Woche, da schaue ich mir am Wochenende lieber mit dem Bike ein paar kaputte Ruinen an und erfreue mich dran das keiner auf die Schnapsidee kommt die Dinger wieder auf zu bauen


----------



## hornoc (19. September 2011)

Wir haben ausserdem noch ein paar Efeupflanzen gesetzt, damit das Ding mal zuwächst. Das sieht ja schlimm aus.


----------



## Maxican (26. September 2011)

Wenn ich morgen früh genug von der Arbeit komme bin ich morgen dabei.
Wenn nicht trifft man sich vielleicht später im Wald....
Gruß
Max
(a.k.a. Mark)


----------



## othom (26. September 2011)

ja alles klar, dann gib aber laut wenn du uns erst im Wald findest


----------



## Yuma-F (28. September 2011)

Schöne Tour gestern Abend, nette Mitfahrer, hat mir gut gefallen. 
Hoffentlich geht es Udo und Horst bald besser.

Hier der Link Fa. Reichelt (preiswerte und gute Elektro- und Elektronikprodukte):http://www.reichelt.de/


----------



## Yuma-F (28. September 2011)

> Wir haben ausserdem noch ein paar Efeupflanzen gesetzt, damit das Ding mal zuwächst. Das sieht ja schlimm aus.



Ich bin da eher für den Totalabriss, damit da endlich mehr Platz zum Radfahren ist !


----------



## othom (28. September 2011)

Ja war ne schöne Runde gestern, mit neuen Gesichtern 
9 Leute waren es gestern nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxican (28. September 2011)

jau, hat Spaß gemacht.
Hoffe ich habe euch nicht zu sehr aufgehalten und Danke fürs "langsam" fahren.
Werde mit Sicherheit demnächst nochmal mitfahren, wenn ich darf ;-)
bis dahin trainiere ich auch fleißig...


----------



## othom (28. September 2011)

du hast doch gut mitgehalten, der Rest kommt automatisch
da brauchst du auch nicht extra trainieren...trainiert wird bei uns


----------



## hornoc (29. September 2011)

Hört endlich auf zu erzählen wie toll es gestern war. Ich heule hier schon den ganzen Teppich naß.


----------



## TEs... (29. September 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Hört endlich auf zu erzählen wie toll es gestern war. Ich heule hier schon den ganzen Teppich naß.



Aber wenn es doch toll war? Sollen wir lügen nur damit es dir besser geht? 

Nein, Spass beiseite, es war wirklich toll (wie eigentlich immer) und du wirst ja bald auch wieder dabei sein. Neuen Helm und Handschuhe hast du ja schon...


----------



## Yuma-F (29. September 2011)

Ja, war wirklich toll !!! Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## hornoc (29. September 2011)

Wie war das mit der Vorfreude? 

Ja, einen neuen _Helm_ut und Handschuhe hab ich schon. Weiß aber noch nicht was ich mit dem Trikot machen soll.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2011)

.... apropos Trikot: habt ihr eure Teamtrikots bei Esjod machen lassen ?

Bin dabei für's nächste Jahr ein neues Trikot für die dreckigen Köter zu planen. Die quali der Esjod (Renn)Trikots hat nich wirklich überzeugt, die franseln schonmal aus im Bereich der Träger und Hüftgurte wenn man viel mit Rucksack fährt.


----------



## yogi71 (30. September 2011)

Wir haben auch Esjod und sind super zufrieden!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2011)

Ja, hab bei euren Trikots auch gesehn das das ein anderer Stoff is als bei unseren. Denke das die Freeride Shirts robuster sind als die Race Trikots.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (30. September 2011)

Die Trikots von denen sind schei$e, wenn man sich so richtig auf die Fresse legt sind die kaputt. 
Neee, quatsch.......die Qualität ist echt okay. Wenn ich persönlich was zu bemängelt hätte, dann wäre das der Reißverschluß. Der hakt ein bisschen und könnte etwas robuster sein. Vielleicht gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen an Reißverschlüssen bei denen.
Die Trikots von uns sind ganz normale Radtrikots.


----------



## yogi71 (30. September 2011)

wir haben auch racetrikots und die sind im gleichen Stoff! Das mit den Reissverschlüssen stimmt, hatte ich dem Simon von Esjod aber auch mal gesagt!


----------



## hornoc (30. September 2011)

Hier steht "verschiedene Reißverschlüsse und Längen"

http://www.esjod.de/rad-trikots.html


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Oktober 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Die Trikots von denen sind schei$e, wenn man sich so richtig auf die Fresse legt sind die kaputt.
> Neee, quatsch.......die Qualität ist echt okay. Wenn ich persönlich was zu bemängelt hätte, dann wäre das der Reißverschluß. Der hakt ein bisschen und könnte etwas robuster sein. Vielleicht gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen an Reißverschlüssen bei denen.
> Die Trikots von uns sind ganz normale Radtrikots.



Wenn die Reißverschlüsse keine gute Qualität haben, auf jeden Fall
beim Waschen immer zu machen, sonst "leiden" die noch mehr!
Gut gemeinter Tipp von der Wäschespezialistin .


----------



## hornoc (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Tipp. 
Ist eh besser, damit man sich in die anderen Klamotten keine Fäden zieht, gell? 
Ich hab ne (Häkel)Hose von X-Bionic, da ist das sehr gefährlich.

Was Reißverschlüsse angeht, so hab ich sowieso lieber die groben, dicken....die halten wenigstens. Die Reißverschlüsse an unseren Trikots sind abgedeckt, da läuft das Ganze eh nicht so flüssig.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Oktober 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Ich hab ne (Häkel)Hose von X-Bionic, da ist das sehr gefährlich.




Die HÄKELhose würd ich gern mal sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (1. Oktober 2011)

so Termin eingetragen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12305

bitte nur noch mit Licht 
Und du hornoc bitte mit Häkelhose


----------



## hornoc (2. Oktober 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die HÄKELhose würd ich gern mal sehen!



 Kannst Du haben 

http://www.caadman.de/html/x-bionic_bike_tight_short.html

Optisch ist die Hose Geschmacksache, aber vom Tragekomfort hatte ich bisher nichts bequemeres am Ar...
Das Polster ist nicht, wie bei anderen Hosen, draufgenäht sondern an der Stelle wurde im Stoff eine Aussparung gelassen und das Poster ist eingenäht. Dadurch wird das Ganze, gerade für Männer, sehr bequem.




> Und du hornoc bitte mit Häkelhose


Wenn ich bis dahin denn überhaupt in der Lage bin wieder zu biken.


----------



## othom (4. Oktober 2011)

@ hornoc

wo war die Häkelhose heute ??


@

gut besuchter Treff heute hat wieder Spaß gemacht


----------



## Yuma-F (5. Oktober 2011)

> Optisch ist die Hose Geschmacksache,



Erklär mir das mal bitte...


----------



## hornoc (5. Oktober 2011)

> Erklär mir das mal bitte...


Ist doch klar, je länger man die Hose anhatte, umso mehr Geschack ist drin.


----------



## yogi71 (5. Oktober 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, je länger man die Hose anhatte, umso mehr Geschack ist drin.



:kotz:


----------



## hornoc (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Tour von gestern war geil. Super Tails, super Leute und super Guide. Danke, hat viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich noch etwas angeschlagen bin.


----------



## TEs... (5. Oktober 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Die Tour von gestern war geil. Super Tails, super Leute und super Guide. Danke, hat viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich noch etwas angeschlagen bin.



Ich denke, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. War wieder einmal eine richtig schöne Tour.


----------



## Yuma-F (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja, schöne Tpur, hat Spaß gemacht.



> auch wenn ich noch etwas angeschlagen bin.



Und ich dachte immer, unser hornoc sei angestürzt und nicht angeschlagen. Möchte mal wissen, was da wirklich war.


----------



## othom (8. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Runde heute durch das Siebengebirge. Im 7Gb nur nass von unten, später dann am Rhein auch von oben Nass, aber egal 

guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (8. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schöne Tour heute und mit dem Wetter war gar nicht so schlimm. Geregnet hat es ja "nur" auf dem Rückweg. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## TEs... (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja, dem kann ich nur zustimmen, war ne schöne Tour. Hat mir wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht. Und so viel Regen gab es ja auch gar nicht...


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2011)

...mir fehlen noch ein paar Stimmen von den Rheinlandbikern für den KBU Kalender...


----------



## TEs... (8. Oktober 2011)

Stimme abgegeben...


----------



## othom (9. Oktober 2011)

für Dienstag 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12322


----------



## hornoc (9. Oktober 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...mir fehlen noch ein paar Stimmen von den Rheinlandbikern für den KBU Kalender...



Hab meine ja schon vor ein paar Tagen abgegeben, äffa dat Blümo kütt jo nett us de Fös.


----------



## othom (11. Oktober 2011)

kurze aber schöne Runde heute ....40km sind so kurz auch nicht..

wie sieht es denn Samstag aus... bei Robert ( Bundes Rad Bonn ) mitfahren wenn er was anbietet ??


----------



## hornoc (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand es gestern, für eine Feierabendrunde, gut. Es müssen in der Woche ja nicht immer gleich 50km und mehr sein.

Was wir Samstag machen müssen wir einfach mal wetterabhängig machen. Vielleicht ist ja eine Eifeltour oder das 7GB drin.  Solange die Temperaturen mitspielen, sollten wir das ausnutzen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2011)

vielleicht habt ihr ja hierrauf bock: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12325


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (13. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> vielleicht habt ihr ja hierrauf bock: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12325



Sorry, aber 15 Uhr ist mir zu spät.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2011)

jetzt 14 uhr 
is aber verständlcih ! wenn ich nich sone klitzekleine baustelle hätte wär ich auch schon früher weg. schönes wochenende, haut rein bis die kurbel glüht !


----------



## redrace (14. Oktober 2011)

HUHU
Ich war heute mal in eurem Gebiet unterwegs! Schöne Trails gibt es da oberhalb von Alfter! Ohne GPS würde ich die aber nie wiederfinden! 
Klick


----------



## othom (14. Oktober 2011)

ja da gibt es schon einiges und wenn es uns mal langweilig wird, fahren wir einfach rüber Richtung Brüser Berg 

ich auch klick


----------



## redrace (14. Oktober 2011)

othom schrieb:


> ja da gibt es schon einiges und wenn es uns mal langweilig wird, fahren wir einfach rüber Richtung Brüser Berg
> 
> ich auch klick



Frei nach den Fantastischen Vier (Die Da): "Ich bin der, der Dienstags nicht kann"!


----------



## hornoc (14. Oktober 2011)

Ups, ich wollte gerade vorschlagen, dass Du gerne Dienstags mal mitfahren kannst. 
Man kann sich aber auch gerne mal Samstags treffen und da oben zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (14. Oktober 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Ups, ich wollte gerade vorschlagen, dass Du gerne Dienstags mal mitfahren kannst.
> Man kann sich aber auch gerne mal Samstags treffen und da oben zusammen fahren.



Samstags hört sich besser an. Aber an den nächsten zwei Samstagen kann ich auch nicht! 
Ich bin eine arme, gestresste Kreatur!


----------



## hornoc (15. Oktober 2011)

Meld Dich einfach, wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast. Da lässt sich bestimmt was einrichten.


----------



## othom (17. Oktober 2011)

für morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12359


----------



## Maxican (17. Oktober 2011)

Bin bis mind. halb 6 arbeiten, aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten...


----------



## Yuma-F (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Maxican,
einfach Handy mitnehmen und uns kurz anrufen, dann können wir uns auch oben im Wald (z.B. am Römerhof) treffen.


----------



## rallleb (18. Oktober 2011)

Wenn's nicht regnet, komm ich natürlich auch.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## TEs... (18. Oktober 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> Wenn's nicht regnet, komm ich natürlich auch.
> Gruß Ralf



Ah, ein "Schönwetter-Biker"


----------



## othom (23. Oktober 2011)

schöne Tour heute Rursee Tour


----------



## othom (23. Oktober 2011)

für Dienstag 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12360


----------



## TEs... (23. Oktober 2011)

othom schrieb:


> schöne Tour heute Rursee Tour



Ja, war wieder schön. Gutes Wetter, nette Mitfahrer - einfach traumhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (24. Oktober 2011)

TEs... schrieb:


> Ja, war wieder schön. Gutes Wetter, nette Mitfahrer - einfach traumhaft.


Dem brauche ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Maxican (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
habe es heute mal wieder nicht geschafft.
Hat am Donnerstag jemand Zeit und Lust ne Runde zu drehen?
Wollte so gegen 17.30Uhr starten...


----------



## othom (26. Oktober 2011)

dann nächstes mal


----------



## Fungrisu (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen
nach langer Zeit habe ich es mal wieder geschafft bei euch mitzufahren.
Es war eine schöne Runde bei bestem Herbstwetter 

Bis bald 

Jörg


----------



## hornoc (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja, war wieder mal eine schöne Dienstagsrunde und morgen geht es in die Ville.......und Montag in die Eifel.


----------



## othom (28. Oktober 2011)

ja genau 
und wer Lust hat 

Morgen 12:30 Uhr Brunnenallee 
und Montag 9:30 Duisdorf Bahnhof


----------



## hornoc (31. Oktober 2011)

War heute ne sehr schöne Tour durch die Eifel, bei bestem Wetter. Der Einheitsklassiker von Hubert ist doch immer wieder schön.


----------



## othom (1. November 2011)

ja war echt super


----------



## Maxican (7. November 2011)

HI,
würde morgen gerne nochmal mitfahren, ob es allerdings um 17.30Uhr in Roisdorf klappt kann ich noch nicht genau sagen.

Könnte man sich ansonsten um 18Uhr auch hier treffen:

50.738125,6.97625

einfach bei google maps oder anderswo eingeben.
Ist der kleine Parkplatz in der Nähe vom Römerhof, von hier aus führen auch zwei trails ab.

Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerbart (7. November 2011)

Sollte klar gehen. 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz in der nähe Römerhof.


----------



## othom (7. November 2011)

ja datt schaffen wir


----------



## othom (7. November 2011)

50.738125,6.97625

das zeigt aber irgendwo in die Pampa


----------



## othom (8. November 2011)

hier fehlen noch ein paar Stimmen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8897855#post8897855


----------



## othom (9. November 2011)

schöner N8ride gestern, rest im Blog


----------



## Maxican (9. November 2011)

ja, hat Spaß gemacht, hatte 40km auf der Uhr.
Vorteil in der Dunkelheit ist auch eure hässlichen Fratzen nicht sehen zu müssen 
Nächste Woche bin ich auf Dienstreise....bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (9. November 2011)

Maxican schrieb:


> ja, hat Spaß gemacht, hatte 40km auf der Uhr.
> Vorteil in der Dunkelheit ist auch eure hässlichen Fratzen nicht sehen zu müssen
> Nächste Woche bin ich auf Dienstreise....bis bald



jetzt stell dir mal vor, wir würden die Helme noch abnehmen, wir würden auf jede Halloween Party gehen können


----------



## othom (9. November 2011)

@ MTB-Rheinlandbiker 

die IG besteht nicht nur aus dem einen aktuellen Button 
ab und an auch mal MTB-Rheinlandbiker anklicken dahinter verbirgt sich noch das ein oder andere Thema


----------



## hornoc (10. November 2011)

> jetzt stell dir mal vor, wir würden die Helme noch abnehmen, wir würden auf jede Halloween Party gehen können


Was für ein Helm? Das ist meine Kopfform.


----------



## othom (10. November 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Was für ein Helm? Das ist meine Kopfform.



weil wir so oft fahren, hat sich der Helm mit dem Kopf verbunden


----------



## Trekki (13. November 2011)

War nett Euch heute kennen zu lernen. Fotos: bitte per pn anfragen.






-trekki


----------



## othom (13. November 2011)

Mit euch beiden zurück hat mir echt gut gefallen


----------



## TEs... (13. November 2011)

Der Rückweg mit euch hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2011)

Barbara und ich sind heute wieder ein wenig durch den Kofo geirrt.
Ich finde, den Schuh müssen sich auch die Rheinlandbiker anziehen: Ganz schlecht gesaugt....die Trails.
Auf dem Zick-Zack Trail oben in Alfter bin ich mind. 3 mal von der Spur abgekommen....die Pädschen sin teilweise net mi zo sinn.

Und ich hab noch mal den Trail gefahren, der da ungefähr am Waldkrankenhaus raus kommt.
Der Anfang war mir dann auch bekannt, allerdings krieg ich das Ende nicht mehr hin. Wir sind doch damals an so nem roten Pfahl raus gekommen...hab ich nicht mehr gefunden.
Kann aber auch wirklich sein, daß der Pfad einfach durch Blätter nicht mehr zu sehen ist.


----------



## Fungrisu (13. November 2011)

othom schrieb:


> Mit euch beiden zurück hat mir echt gut gefallen



es macht immer wieder Spaß mit den Rheinladbikern zu fahren...
Kurz aber schön war es 

Bis bald

Gruß Jörg


----------



## othom (13. November 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Barbara und ich sind heute wieder ein wenig durch den Kofo geirrt.
> Ich finde, den Schuh müssen sich auch die Rheinlandbiker anziehen: Ganz schlecht gesaugt....die Trails.
> Auf dem Zick-Zack Trail oben in Alfter bin ich mind. 3 mal von der Spur abgekommen....die Pädschen sin teilweise net mi zo sinn.
> 
> ...




momentan ist es sehr schwer die Trail zu sehen da tun wir uns auch sehr schwer 

wegen der Trailpflege wollte ich Regen bestellen, habe es mir dann aber anders überlegt und ziehe das geniale Wetter dem Matsch vor, allerdings würde der Regen das Laub weg spülen ....ich überlege es mir noch mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (13. November 2011)

nicht doch, das müsst ihr aber nicht zu viel der Ehre 

für die fotosession ich gebs ja zu


----------



## Yuma-F (14. November 2011)

> ich mind. 3 mal von der Spur abgekommen ...



Das kann schon mal passieren im Leben...


----------



## redrace (14. November 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> bin ich mind. 3 mal von der Spur abgekommen



Läufst Du nicht immer neben der Spur!

*Duckundweg* 

Entschuldige ich konnte nicht anders!


----------



## othom (16. November 2011)

gute Runde gestern, anders aber gut.... bisschen Asphaltlastig gut für Grundlagen..

Hatte aber zum Schluss aua Finger....


----------



## Pete04 (17. November 2011)

Reschpekt, die Hörrn! Das setzt neue Maßstäbe im Forum - eigene BAUMKOMMISSION! Soviel zu "Rheinland bewegt sich"...und dann auch noch A- und B-Hörnchen auf frischer Tat ertappt Wir lassen uns was einfallen um die Kreisklasse zu halten! LG, der Pete - esst mehr Biber!!!


----------



## hornoc (20. November 2011)

Ich war dann gestern nochmal in der Ville unterwegs. Das hat schon was mit den Seen bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## othom (20. November 2011)

und 2 von uns waren hier 



alles Bäume sind jetzt kahl, nur das Efeu am Baum leuchtet noch satt grün


 



und letzte Woche war ich hier


----------



## othom (29. November 2011)

war ja richtig was los heute, 8 Leute waren es 
noch mal alle die Temperaturen ausgenutzt 

welche Gruppe Mountainbiker haben wir denn da heute im Wald angetroffen, die uns da entgegen kamen ??


----------



## Yuma-F (1. Dezember 2011)

Das war das Team Veronesi aus Bornheim. Das waren aber mehr Crossräder als MTBs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (1. Dezember 2011)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Das war das Team Veronesi aus Bornheim. Das waren aber mehr Crossräder als MTBs.



aha


----------



## Yuma-F (2. Dezember 2011)

Frag mich nur, wenn du etwas nicht weist!
(Hättest ja auch einfach nur auf die bunten Hemdchen achten sollen).


----------



## othom (2. Dezember 2011)

es war Dunkel, bin froh wenn ich den Weg sehe/finde


----------



## Yuma-F (3. Dezember 2011)

othom schrieb:


> es war Dunkel, bin froh wenn ich den Weg sehe/finde



Hattest du denn kein Licht dabei ?????


----------



## othom (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte ne Lichtquelle dabei


----------



## othom (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube ich mache mich gleich schon mal langsam auf den Weg 
die letzten Sonnenstrahlen noch einfangen ....schön über den Venusberg rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (7. Dezember 2011)

war nach anfänglichen gekreisel im Wald....bin aber auch ein Scheiß gefahren ..........und dank der kurzen Guide Übernahme von Max, noch ne schöne Runde geworden ...Danke Max  Ich bekam dann auch wieder die Orientierung 
manchmal denke ich ich bin Nacht blind


----------



## Maxican (7. Dezember 2011)

Gerne....war doch wieder ne schöne tour und so lange du noch nach Hause findest ist doch alles im Lot.


----------



## othom (7. Dezember 2011)

mein Bike findet alleine zurück


----------



## othom (11. Dezember 2011)

so für Dienstag 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12550


----------



## hornoc (11. Dezember 2011)

Dabei......


----------



## Yuma-F (12. Dezember 2011)

... ich auch ... (falls nichts dazwischen kommt)


----------



## othom (12. Dezember 2011)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> ... ich auch ... (falls nichts dazwischen kommt)



und wenn Regen dazwischen kommt ? 

sieht momentan nicht gerade toll aus für morgen


----------



## hornoc (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es regnet, bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## othom (12. Dezember 2011)

nee ich dann auch nicht


----------



## Yuma-F (12. Dezember 2011)

Weicheier  ... Warmduscher  ... Bergabschieber ... Drehmomentschlüsselbenutzer ... Spikereifenfahrer  usw ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (12. Dezember 2011)

du hast vergessen 

Schutzblechfahrer... Licht Mitnehmfahrer...Trinkrucksackfaherer ...Hydraulicher Sattelstützenfahrer


----------



## TEs... (12. Dezember 2011)

... hehe, das trifft ja fast alles auf mich zu 

Wenn ich schon mit dem anderen Rad zur Arbeit fahre, muss es sich auch lohnen. Dann fahr ich halt zur Not ohne Euch, oder ich fahr einfach wieder nach Hause...


----------



## othom (12. Dezember 2011)

erst mal abwarten was morgen ist und wer kommt, sonst kann man auch über Alfter zum Kottenforst fahren  

Nur wenn es aus Eimern schüttet, dann muss ich das auch nicht haben


----------



## othom (12. Dezember 2011)

TEs... schrieb:


> ... hehe, das trifft ja fast alles auf mich zu
> 
> Wenn ich schon mit dem anderen Rad zur Arbeit fahre, muss es sich auch lohnen. Dann fahr ich halt zur Not ohne Euch, oder ich fahr einfach wieder nach Hause...



Du Warmduscher   du bist doch noch schlimmer wie ich, was das schlecht Wetter fahren angeht .......gibt kein schlecht Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung oder wie war das


----------



## Maxican (12. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch dabei....

Aber nur wenns nicht stark regnet

Ihr Weicheier


----------



## Yuma-F (13. Dezember 2011)

> du hast vergessen
> Schutzblechfahrer... Licht Mitnehmfahrer...Trinkrucksackfaherer ...Hydraulicher Sattelstützenfahrer



Hab da ein paar Fragen und Anmerkungen:

1. Was ist denn ein Schutzblechfahrer? Geht das überhaupt? Also ich fahr MTB oder Rennrad oder so, aber Schutzbleche ????

2. Licht-Mitnehmfahrer: Licht kann man nicht mitnehmen, und wenn doch, dann gibt es den Nobelpreis in Physik!

3. Hydraulische Sattelstütze ist im Moment kaputt, Ersatzteil aber unterwegs.


----------



## hornoc (13. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, aber ich bin für heute raus.


----------



## Maxican (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch raus...mieses Wetter


----------



## TEs... (13. Dezember 2011)

Das ist doch alles nur Wasser. Ihr seid mir ein paar *Schönwetterbiker*.

Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall gleich mal auf den Weg machen. Mal schauen wer alles da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (13. Dezember 2011)

und der Rest der Warmduscher 

Werden ja sehen wer um 17:30 am Treffpunkt ist 
ich und Warmduscher ...paffff 

und wenn ich nur hin und zurück fahre und oder Kaffee Trinken gehe


----------



## othom (13. Dezember 2011)

TEs... schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles nur Wasser. Ihr seid mir ein paar *Schönwetterbiker*.
> 
> Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall gleich mal auf den Weg machen. Mal schauen wer alles da ist...



Ich


----------



## Maxican (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie heißt es doch so schön:  ...gibt nur schlechte Kleidung oder so. Ich habe keine regenhose und keine wasserfesten Schuhe. Reicht das als Ausrede?


----------



## othom (13. Dezember 2011)

Maxican schrieb:


> Wie heißt es doch so schön:  ...gibt nur schlechte Kleidung oder so. Ich habe keine regenhose und keine wasserfesten Schuhe. Reicht das als Ausrede?



ja das ist ok 


habe aber noch blaue Säcke da die großen weißt du... links und rechts einen Ausschnitt rein für die Arme oben eins für den Kopf fertig ist die Regenjacke 

für die Füße Gerfrierbeutel wie heißt es so schön außen Toppits innen Geschmack


----------



## othom (13. Dezember 2011)

so muss mich anziehen sind ja mehrere Sachen


----------



## othom (13. Dezember 2011)

für die daheim gebliebenen ....es war nur von unten Nass und sind überwiegend nur Waldautobahn, Asphalt und Feldwege gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann euch nur bewunder alles unter 10° und dann auch noch nass, dat is nix für mich; da bin ich ne MUSCHiiii


----------



## othom (13. Dezember 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur bewunder alles unter 10° und dann auch noch nass, dat is nix für mich; da bin ich ne MUSCHiiii



hoffe aber das du wieder dabei bist, wenn es wieder wärmer wird


----------



## hornoc (14. Dezember 2011)

> für die daheim gebliebenen ....es war nur von unten Nass und sind überwiegend nur Waldautobahn, Asphalt und Feldwege gefahren


Ich hab es vorgezogen zum El Loco zu fahren, da war es schön gemütlich. Scheiß Waldautobahn könnt ihr alleine fahren. 

Habt ihr denn die Kalender abgeholt?


----------



## othom (14. Dezember 2011)

nee noch nicht, hätte ich ja nie unbeschadet nach hause bekommen soviel Matsch wie an meinen Rucksack war


----------



## othom (14. Dezember 2011)

hier was wenn der große Schnee kommt 
sollte man drüber nachdenken alternativ zu Spike Reifen http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=s58ELe5t8Q8


----------



## othom (14. Dezember 2011)

Samstag 14 Uhr bei http://www.bundesrad-bonn.de/ ?
schöne Kottenforst Runde


----------



## hornoc (14. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, dann fahre ich höchstens in der Ville. Von dort aus bin ich schnell zu Hause.


----------



## TEs... (14. Dezember 2011)

othom schrieb:


> Samstag 14 Uhr bei http://www.bundesrad-bonn.de/ ?
> schöne Kottenforst Runde



Ich habe zwar ab Freitag wieder Rufbereitschaft, aber ich denke das sollte schon passen...


----------



## othom (15. Dezember 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, dann fahre ich höchstens in der Ville. Von dort aus bin ich schnell zu Hause.



ja so geht es mir auch 
dachte aber wenn das Wetter passt, eventuell bei Robert ...obwohl das für mich auch ein Heimspiel ist


----------



## Maxican (15. Dezember 2011)

kann am Samstag nicht, aber würde gerne am Sonntag ne ausgedehnte Runde drehen, Wetter soll auch gar nicht so übel werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (16. Dezember 2011)

14 Uhr ist mir auch zu spät. Ich werde am Samstag so gegen Mittag losfahren und ne Runde drehen. Anschließend fahre ich zu Uwe den Kalender abholen.

Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht.

Hab übrigens eben die Gelegenheit gehabt die neuen Regenklamotten zu testen. Da macht es sogar Spaß im Regen zu fahren.


----------



## othom (16. Dezember 2011)

othom schrieb:


> Samstag 14 Uhr bei http://www.bundesrad-bonn.de/ ?
> schöne Kottenforst Runde



ist gecancelt wegen Rüsselseuche 

sollen wir uns um 13 Uhr treffen ??
oder fährt jeder für sich ??
Ich habe jetzt auch keinen Plan mehr


----------



## TEs... (16. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ich würde schon ganz gern eine kleine Runde fahren, am liebsten so früh wie möglich. Aufgrund der Rufbereitschaft bin ich allerdings örtlich etwas eingeschränkt, falls etwas passiert müsste ich recht schnell zu Hause oder im Büro sein...

Horst, wo hast du denn vor zu fahren und wann willst du los? Der Plan mit der Runde und anschließender Abholung des Kalenders klingt recht gut, das muss ich nämlich auch noch erledigen. Hast du bei Uwe schon angefragt, ob morgen jemand zugegen ist?


----------



## othom (16. Dezember 2011)

TEs... schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde schon ganz gern eine kleine Runde fahren, am liebsten so früh wie möglich. Aufgrund der Rufbereitschaft bin ich allerdings örtlich etwas eingeschränkt, falls etwas passiert müsste ich recht schnell zu Hause oder im Büro sein...
> 
> Horst, wo hast du denn vor zu fahren und wann willst du los? Der Plan mit der Runde und anschließender Abholung des Kalenders klingt recht gut, das muss ich nämlich auch noch erledigen. Hast du bei Uwe schon angefragt, ob morgen jemand zugegen ist?



ich würde auch gerne was fahren und den Kalender muss ich auch noch abholen


----------



## TEs... (16. Dezember 2011)

othom schrieb:


> ich würde auch gerne was fahren und den Kalender muss ich auch noch abholen



Nun ja, was sollen wir sagen? 11 oder 12 Uhr Brunnenallee, ne kleine gemütliche Runde, den Kalender abholen und wieder nach Hause?


----------



## othom (16. Dezember 2011)

TEs... schrieb:


> Nun ja, was sollen wir sagen? 11 oder 12 Uhr Brunnenallee, ne kleine gemütliche Runde, den Kalender abholen und wieder nach Hause?



was ist den mir Horst??

würde dann sagen 12 Uhr Brunnenallee


----------



## TEs... (16. Dezember 2011)

Von mir aus in Ordnung. Horst? Wie schaut es aus?


----------



## hornoc (16. Dezember 2011)

Bin dabei und Uwe ist am Nachmittag zu Hause, hatte ihn per PM gefragt. Ich denke die Kalender passen in einen großen Rucksack und wenn man ein Cover drüberzieht sollte da nix passieren. Wir können ja oben in Alfter oder mehr in Richtung Bonn fahren (wegen TEs und Büro).


----------



## othom (16. Dezember 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Bin dabei und Uwe ist am Nachmittag zu Hause, hatte ihn per PM gefragt. Ich denke die Kalender passen in einen großen Rucksack und wenn man ein Cover drüberzieht sollte da nix passieren. Wir können ja oben in Alfter oder mehr in Richtung Bonn fahren (wegen TEs und Büro).



dann verbleiben wir jetzt so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEs... (16. Dezember 2011)

Gut, dann bis morgen um 12 Uhr...


----------



## othom (16. Dezember 2011)

TEs... schrieb:


> Gut, dann bis morgen um 12 Uhr...



Jau


----------



## othom (18. Dezember 2011)

so für Dienstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12560 aber Wetter abhängig


----------



## othom (18. Dezember 2011)

schöne Runde war das gestern


----------



## TEs... (18. Dezember 2011)

othom schrieb:


> schöne Runde war das gestern



Ja, richtig. Etwas matschig, aber schön.


----------



## hornoc (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich fand es gestern auch gut. Bin übrigens nach dem Besuch bei Uwe noch mal hoch gefahren. War noch nicht ganz gesättigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (18. Dezember 2011)

hatte ich mir gedacht, mir war es saukalt gewesen. Temperatur ist schwer gegen Nachmittag in den Keller gegangen


----------



## hornoc (20. Dezember 2011)

Schei.. Weihnachtsfeier, ich würde viel lieber heute Abend im Schnee mitfahren.


----------



## TEs... (20. Dezember 2011)

Bis heute Abend ist der doch eh weg...


----------



## othom (20. Dezember 2011)

wenn bis dahin überhaupt noch was liegt, wird wohl matschig werden heute


----------



## Yuma-F (20. Dezember 2011)

Falls es heute Abend noch regnen sollte, bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## othom (20. Dezember 2011)

> Falls es heute Abend noch regnen sollte, bin ich nicht dabei.






Yuma-F schrieb:


> Weicheier  ... Warmduscher  ... Bergabschieber ... Drehmomentschlüsselbenutzer ... Spikereifenfahrer  usw ...



wie war das


----------



## hornoc (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich wäre ja so gerne dabei, bei dem schönen Wetter.....aber ich kann ja leider nicht.


----------



## othom (20. Dezember 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja so gerne dabei, bei dem schönen Wetter.....aber ich kann ja leider nicht.



schönes wetter  mal sehen wie lange ich es heute aushalte im Sattel, habe die Schmerzen wieder


----------



## Maxican (21. Dezember 2011)

Man, war das ne Schlammschlacht gestern.
Hab fast nochmal so lange gebraucht alles wieder einigermaßen vom Schlamm zu befreien wie die Fahrtzeit selbst 
Wie war es bei euch Schutzblechfahrern?


----------



## TEs... (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe nur ganz grob gereinigt, damit ich mir am Freitag das Auto nicht allzu sehr einsaue, aber ich kann dir versichern auch mit Schutzblech sah das Bike aus wie sau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxican (21. Dezember 2011)

Es war ja nicht nur das bike, das hab ich auch nur abgesprüht, meine Klamotten waren schlimm...hoffentlich friert es bald


----------



## othom (21. Dezember 2011)

Mit Schutzblech hat man nur nicht so den Hintern Nass und der Rucksack schaut auch besser aus 

mein Bike habe ich gleich danach noch schön mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt


----------



## othom (21. Dezember 2011)

Maxican schrieb:


> Es war ja nicht nur das bike, das hab ich auch nur abgesprüht, meine Klamotten waren schlimm...hoffentlich friert es bald



nee muss ich nicht haben

hat aber den Vorteil das man den Dreck dann ab popeln kann


----------



## hornoc (26. Dezember 2011)

Besser spät als nie.

 Das Team MTB-Rheinlandbiker wünscht frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben und ein gutes und unfallfreies 2012.​


----------



## othom (26. Dezember 2011)

das ist ja mal ein geiles Bild


----------



## othom (26. Dezember 2011)

wird eigentlich morgen gefahren ??


----------



## Yuma-F (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde heute fahren ! (Brunnenallee, 17:30, wie immer)


----------



## othom (27. Dezember 2011)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Ich würde heute fahren ! (Brunnenallee, 17:30, wie immer)



ja dann machen wir das doch


----------



## othom (27. Dezember 2011)

othom schrieb:


> ja dann machen wir das doch



sorry Franz.... werde wohl früher starten, also kein Dienstagstreff heute für mich 
nächsten Dienstag dann wieder wie gewohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (31. Dezember 2011)

So, an dieser Stelle:

Ich wünsche Allen eine guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr und weiterhin alles Gute!

Franz


----------



## othom (31. Dezember 2011)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> So, an dieser Stelle:
> 
> Ich wünsche Allen eine guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr und weiterhin alles Gute!
> 
> Franz



schließe mich Franz an , das wir uns Gesund in 2012 wieder sehen und Gesund bleiben


----------



## othom (31. Dezember 2011)

@ Franz

Dein neues Bike für 2012 ??


----------



## TEs... (31. Dezember 2011)

Auch ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für das kommende Jahr.


----------



## hornoc (31. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2012.

@othom
Das ist ja wohl mal ein geiles Bike.


----------



## othom (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues Jahr 

Dienstag ist es wieder soweit http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11980


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (4. Januar 2012)

War doch eine schöne Tour gestern, und wer braucht schon 700 Hm bei dem Gegenwind?


----------



## othom (4. Januar 2012)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> War doch eine schöne Tour gestern, und wer braucht schon 700 Hm bei dem Gegenwind?



ja da hast du recht, das war aber auch ein Wind und richtig Nass geworden sind wir auch noch. 

@ TEs..

Sind dir auf den nach hause Weg noch Kiemen oder Schwimmflossen gewachsen


----------



## TEs... (4. Januar 2012)

othom schrieb:


> @ TEs..
> 
> Sind dir auf den nach hause Weg noch Kiemen oder Schwimmflossen gewachsen



Nein, aber viel hat zu den Schwimmflossen nicht mehr gefehlt. Die letzten Kilometer stand das Wasser schon regelrecht in den Schuhen. War ein richtig ekelhaftes Gefühl, vor allem wurde es recht schnell ganz übel kalt.

Aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker und so ein "laues Lüftchen" und "Nieselregen" wie gestern sind ja hin und wieder auch schön 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Wochenende aus? Ist jemand von Euch Samstag oder Sonntag unterwegs?


----------



## othom (4. Januar 2012)

das bisschen Regen und Wind schafft uns nicht

Je nachdem wie es das Wochenende wird können wir gerne was fahren, hier in der Umgebung 
Also von hier bis hinter Bornheim/Kofo und 7Gb


----------



## Yuma-F (4. Januar 2012)

Also:

1. Wir fahen ja für den Winterpolkal.
2. Zum Kindergeburtstag geht es in die andere Richtung (Zitat von T.O.)
3. Geregnet hat es (leider) ja erst ganz zum Schluss, die restliche Tour war doch recht beeindruckend, oder ? Ich fahre sonst eher selten Berge runter, bei denen ich auch noch treten muss.

4. Also, bis zum nächsten Dienstag!!!


----------



## othom (4. Januar 2012)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> 1. Wir fahen ja für den Winterpolkal.
> 2. Zum Kindergeburtstag geht es in die andere Richtung (Zitat von T.O.)
> ...



ist doch auch so das es zum Kinder Geburtstag in die andere Richtung geht
soll ja nicht immer Spaß machen ab und an muss man sich auch mal Quälen 

Punkt 3 finde ich gut war wirklich so


----------



## TEs... (4. Januar 2012)

othom schrieb:


> soll ja nicht immer Spaß machen ab und an muss man sich auch mal Quälen



Habe ich denn dann was falsch gemacht wenn ich gestern trotzdem eine Menge Spaß hatte, obwohl wir uns gequält haben und zurück geschwommen sind?



othom schrieb:


> Punkt 3 finde ich gut war wirklich so



Finde ich auch, war eine sehr schöne Runde gestern, sowas muss man einfach mal erlebt haben. Und das Wetter hat auch gut zusammen gepasst, erst eine Runde Windsurfing und anschließend nach Hause schwimmen... 

Ich hoffe ich kann den drohenden dienstlichen Termin für nächste Woche noch abwenden, damit ich Dienstag wieder mit dabei sein kann.


----------



## othom (15. Januar 2012)

Für Dienstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12616


----------



## Yuma-F (17. Januar 2012)

> Für Dienstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12616


Ja und ... ????
Außerdem kann das jedem mal passieren, ist doch nicht so schlimm


----------



## othom (17. Januar 2012)

bin für heute Abend raus 
werde den zwangsweise freien Tag und das schöne Wetter nutzen und gleich ne runde fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (17. Januar 2012)

Oha, der Guide meldet sich ab ...  ???!!!


----------



## othom (17. Januar 2012)

bei uns sind alle Guide 

Bin ne schöne sonnige 7gb Runde gefahren


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2012)

...und darum isset bei euch auch so schön fröhlich - Daumen hoch für die Freunde heimatlicher Radkultur auffe Heimatscholle! LG, der Pete.


----------



## othom (22. Januar 2012)

so für Dienstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12630

wo es hingeht müssen wir dann Wetter abhängig machen


----------



## TEs... (22. Januar 2012)

othom schrieb:


> so für Dienstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12630
> 
> wo es hingeht müssen wir dann Wetter abhängig machen



So, habe mich erst einmal angemeldet, falls es doch nichts wird, kann ich mich ja wieder abmelden ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2012)

Moije Männ,
ich hoffe ihr habt euch schon eingetragen: http://rad-rebellen.de/?page_id=3467
Gruß
Hubi


----------



## othom (22. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Moije Männ,
> ich hoffe ihr habt euch schon eingetragen: http://rad-rebellen.de/?page_id=3467
> Gruß
> Hubi



2 von uns ja, der dritte oder vierte folgt wohl noch, hoffe ich  das müsstest du doch einsehen können?? 

habe mich mit Team MTB- Rheinlandbiker eingetragen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2012)

ne kan ich nich, das managen andere, ich bin nur kuntakinte !


----------



## othom (22. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ne kan ich nich, das managen andere, ich bin nur kuntakinte !



achso ...meinst du Kunta Kinte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich kann, mach ich auch mit. Kann ja noch den gesamten ASC anschleppen.


----------



## Maxican (23. Januar 2012)

Moin Männers, wäre morgen bei ner lockeren Runde am Rhein entlang dabei, durch das Sumpfgebiet muss ich grad nicht. Wie schauts?


----------



## othom (23. Januar 2012)

ja entweder Rhein oder Kofo Asphalt, können wir machen


----------



## Maxican (23. Januar 2012)

Super, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Yuma-F (24. Januar 2012)

Am Rhein ist zurzeit kein Sumpfgebiet sondern Seegebiet oder so. Also gaaanz schlechte Idee mit "am Rhein fahren"...


----------



## othom (24. Januar 2012)

ja müssen wir mal sehen, das betrifft meist eher Mondorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (25. Januar 2012)

Schöne "Runde" gestern. Allerdings waren für mich 60km und 3 Stunden schon grenzwertig für eine Feierabendrunde.


----------



## othom (25. Januar 2012)

ja für ne Feierabend Runde ist das auch zu viel


----------



## othom (28. Januar 2012)

wegen Dienstag weiß ich noch nicht ob es Sinn macht was auszuschreiben.. 

Ich persönlich würde es dann vor ziehen, direkt nach Feierabend ne schnelle Runde zu drehen, mit Hackengas.... das cruisen wäre mir dann zu kalt ....aber mal sehen


----------



## TEs... (28. Januar 2012)

Nun ja, ich plane jedenfalls mal eine kleine Runde ein und nehme morgens entsprechend das andere Bike. Falls sich keiner findet der die Brunnenallee ansteuern will, fahre ich dann halt mit Umweg über den Kofo nach Hause...


----------



## othom (28. Januar 2012)

wie gesagt ...aber mal sehen ...

weiß auch noch nicht ob ich eventuell frei habe. Montag bin ich schon mal zu hause


----------



## othom (30. Januar 2012)

habe morgen Schlechtwetter bedingt frei und werde tagsüber ne Runde fahren  ....wahrscheinlich wird mir aber nach kurzer Zeit der Ast ab frieren


----------



## TEs... (30. Januar 2012)

Hat denn überhaupt jemand vor morgen am Treffpunkt aufzutauchen?


----------



## Maxican (30. Januar 2012)

halb 6 werde ich nicht schaffen.
18Uhr am alternativen Treff müsste klappen, länger als 2h muss ich bei der Kälte aber nicht fahren.
Wäre also später dabei, obwohl zu Hause ist es auch schön


----------



## TEs... (30. Januar 2012)

Allzu lang muss es für mich bei diesen Temperaturen auch nicht sein. Man muss ja schließlich auch noch den Rückweg mit einplanen...

Ich denke unter diesen Umständen spare ich mir den Weg zur Brunnenallee, verschwinde etwas früher aus dem Büro und nehme auf dem Heimweg noch ein bischen Kofo mit...


----------



## Yuma-F (3. Februar 2012)

Hilfe, ich hab Gefrierbrand, was tun ... ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEs... (3. Februar 2012)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich hab Gefrierbrand, was tun ... ????



Bessere Gefrierbeutel kaufen?


----------



## othom (3. Februar 2012)

außen Toppits innen Geschmack


----------



## Maxican (6. Februar 2012)

Wie schaut es aus, drehen wir morgen ne Runde?


----------



## othom (6. Februar 2012)

ich habe immer noch frei, deswegen habe ich auch nichts ausgeschrieben, wie es bei den anderen aussieht weiß ich nicht


----------



## TEs... (6. Februar 2012)

Ich werde wohl wieder eine kleine Runde drehen, allerdings nicht allzu lange. Vielleicht ne Stunde oder so. Wäre denn jemand um 17:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt? Sonst fahre ich wieder mit kleinem Umweg über den Kofo nach Hause.


----------



## Maxican (7. Februar 2012)

Ich bin raus für heute, muss noch in die Stadt...


----------



## Maxican (21. Februar 2012)

Ich hol das Thema mal wieder hoch...
Bin heute nicht dabei, habe frei und werde gleich ne Runde drehen. Viel Spaß euch und bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## othom (22. Februar 2012)

schöne Runde gestern bei warmen Temperaturen, so kann es bleiben 

Schaut mal in die IG wegen der Trikots, es tut sich was


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2012)

Au fein - Trikots sind 'ne feine Sache für den Teamgeist (da mangelt's ja bei euch nitt) und speziell bei Gute-Sache-Events ein prima Wiedererkennungsmerkmal! Der Yogi ordert begeistert bei Esjod - und steht bei Fragen garantiert selbstlos zur Verfügung! LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (22. Februar 2012)

haben ebenfalls unsere erste Auflage bei esjod bestellt 

guckst du http://www.mtb-rheinlandbiker.de/

Bild zu viert


----------



## othom (26. Februar 2012)

für Dienstag 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12196


----------



## Trekki (26. Februar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Au fein - Trikots sind 'ne feine Sache für den Teamgeist


Ja, es macht schon spass wenn wir in der organgen Gruppe daher kommen. Aber Kommentare in der Richtung "Uniform" muss ich schon mal einstecken. 

-trekki, der in orange fährt.


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2012)

Lecker HP, Jungens - unsere hat der Hacker versenkt... Nö, den Uniform-Kappes soll der Doofie mal intern beleuchten - gemeinsam macht Spass und bei Radrebellen und anderen tollen Ideen wird auch schon mal de komplette Familisch ins Trikot versenkt - und weil das KBU-Forum so agil ist hab' ich mich das eine oder andere Mal schon Nachts an den Haaren an der Motivation gepackt - weiter so, immer feste Trails freiräumen... LG, der Pete.


----------



## othom (29. Februar 2012)

schöne Runde gestern 
7 Leute waren wir gestern, das hat was von Frühling, im hellen losfahren bei den Temperaturen macht sich deutlich bemerkbar


----------



## othom (7. März 2012)

könnte den Text jetzt von oben einfach kopieren, trifft es von gestern wieder ziemlich genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (12. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12197

Wo sind die Frühlingsanbeter  es wird warm


----------



## othom (12. März 2012)

und hier für Samstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12744


----------



## Yuma-F (13. März 2012)

> Wo sind die Frühlingsanbeter  es wird warm


So ein Mist. Es ist doch noch Winterpokal!


----------



## othom (18. März 2012)

für Dienstag 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12773


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2012)

Hi Thomas, wir haben uns klimaprotokollmässig mal 'nen miesen Ausrutscher erlaubt - 16.30 h ab Parkplatz Walporzheim - Sundowner die Katzley runter...wenn du immer nur die Homies fährst wirste bekloppt Bereichert nach Buchenblätterpflügen, der Pete


----------



## Freckles (23. März 2012)

Hallo ihr,

es gibt mehr Info zum Erste Hilfe Kurs.

Gugs du hier!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## othom (23. März 2012)

Schade das werde ich nicht schaffen, da komme ich aus Cux wieder


----------



## othom (25. März 2012)

So für Dienstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12806

nicht abschrecken lassen wegen dem Tempo, das habe ich mal auf mittel gestellt

In den Trails sind wir schon mal was schneller, am Ende werden wir aber immer warten geht also keiner verloren


----------



## Yuma-F (26. März 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
bist du mit unserem WP-Ergebnis zufrieden?


----------



## TEs... (26. März 2012)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> bist du mit unserem WP-Ergebnis zufrieden?



Wen meinst du? Mich oder den anderen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (26. März 2012)

Ja ist doch ein schönes Ergebniss

Habe der Termin für morgen raus genommen, habe morgen frei und werde gegen Mittag schon los 

wenn also ein andere den Termin einsetzten möchte kann er dies gerne tun


----------



## Maxican (26. März 2012)

Och, wollte mit nem Kumpel morgen vorbei kommen.
Dann fahren wir alleine, es sei denn hier meldet sich noch jemand...


----------



## othom (26. März 2012)

schade  

macht für mich aber morgen mehr Sinn tagsüber ne runde zu fahren 

Für nächsten Dienstag habe ich dann was schönes für euch 

werden dann am 3.4 rüber in den Kofo fahren und das Melbtal unsicher machen


----------



## Maxican (26. März 2012)

Jemand am Donnerstag Zeit?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12811

Die Tour ist


----------



## TEs... (26. März 2012)

othom schrieb:


> schade
> 
> macht für mich aber morgen mehr Sinn tagsüber ne runde zu fahren
> 
> ...



Das ist ja doof  -> Da bin ich nämlich nicht da


----------



## othom (26. März 2012)

Lust hätte ich, aber keine Zeit 
hast du frei?


----------



## othom (26. März 2012)

TEs... schrieb:


> Das ist ja doof  -> Da bin ich nämlich nicht da



du kennst das ja auch schon
wir fahren das dann noch mal wenn du wieder da bist


----------



## TEs... (26. März 2012)

Ja, Lust hätte ich auch dazu, aber um die Uhrzeit? Da muss ich leider noch im Büro rum hängen...


----------



## othom (31. März 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> es gibt mehr Info zum Erste Hilfe Kurs.
> 
> ...



jemand Lust dazu??
selber bin ich leider nicht da, da komme ich aus Cux wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (13. April 2012)

Trikots sind bestellt und in Arbeit
Mit neuem Sponsor gefällt mir das Trikot jetzt richtig gut...mehr braucht nicht

Soll ja als Rheinlandbiker Trikot noch zu erkennen sein


----------



## othom (17. April 2012)

Heute kein Biketreff...Udo kann nicht und drei von uns starten morgen einen Eifelcross.....

Nächste Woche Dienstag dann aber wieder sicher


----------



## othom (22. April 2012)

so jetzt aber wieder ...für Dienstag ..http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12891


----------



## othom (25. April 2012)

hier schaut mal ....Hardcore Siebengebirgs Tour .....


----------



## othom (29. April 2012)

für Dienstag wegen Feiertag schon um 12 Uhr http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12924


----------



## othom (4. Mai 2012)

hier wieder für Dienstag  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12937

bringe Trikots mit

wenn das Wetter passt und die Rapsfelder noch blühen.. wovon ich ausgehe ...dann habe ich ne schöne Runde für euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEs... (4. Mai 2012)

Hört sich doch gut an, ich freu mich schon...


----------



## othom (14. Mai 2012)

So für morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12953

ich denke wir werden noch mal die Runde fahren wie letztes mal, nur wird es ne andere Anfahrt werden


----------



## othom (23. Mai 2012)

war ja richtig was los gestern...auch wenn es viel Asphalt war ( waren noch bei einem unserer Sponsoren ) war es ne schöne Runde gewesen


----------



## TEs... (23. Mai 2012)

So viele waren wir schon lang nicht mehr. Trotz des recht hohen Asphaltanteils hat es wie immer viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## othom (23. Mai 2012)

Asphaltanteil dadurch bedingt das wir bei Gangart gewesen sind...so haben wir aber das Melbtal mitgenommen


----------



## othom (27. Mai 2012)

das war ne richtig klasse Siebengebirge Tour gestern gewesen ...das schreit nach einer Wiederholung 

Bericht und Bilder Online im Blog 

und für Dienstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13013


----------



## TEs... (27. Mai 2012)

War sehr schön gestern und hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Das war glaube ich die beste Tour im 7GB, die ich gefahren bin.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2012)

Hammer Touürschje habt ihr da am Samstach hingelegt Jungens 
Son richtigen Klopper müsst ich mir auch nochmal vors Radl kloppen.
Wobei der Horst sah ja auf en Bilder manchmal echt so aus als ob er gerade schon seinen Körper verlassen hat und nur noch physisch anwesend war


----------



## othom (27. Mai 2012)

das sieht nur so aus 
Nachher wo wir den Uwe noch getroffen haben sind wir noch mal den Nonnenstromberg hochgefahren, da war von der ganzen Tortur nichts mehr anzumerken ...da machte sich die Kalorien Schlacht von der Bäckerei bemerkbar... was verkaufen die auch Butterkuchen fast so groß wie ein Backblech für 1,95 und leckere Erdbeer-Teilchen...ich könnt schon wieder fressen


----------



## hornoc (28. Mai 2012)

> Wobei der Horst sah ja auf en Bilder manchmal echt so aus als ob er  gerade schon seinen Körper verlassen hat und nur noch physisch anwesend  war


Du meinst weil ich das Maul auf dem ein oder anderen Foto aufstehen hatte?

Das muss man in meinem Alter wegen des Überdruckausgleichs so machen, sonst würde ich vor Freude in die Hosen machen. 

Ich war am Ende auch noch erstaundlich fit, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (28. Mai 2012)

hornoc schrieb:


> Du meinst weil ich das Maul auf dem ein oder anderen Foto aufstehen hatte?
> 
> Das muss man in meinem Alter wegen des Überdruckausgleichs so machen, sonst würde ich vor Freude in die Hosen machen.
> 
> Ich war am Ende auch noch erstaundlich fit, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## othom (3. Juni 2012)

für Dienstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13039
würde eventuell noch mal die Runde vom letzten mal was verfeinern ...mal sehen was da noch geht


----------



## othom (11. Juni 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13068

Das was wir letztens vorhatten ..siehe einen Beitrag oben ...und nicht geschafft haben, machen wir dafür morgen .... mal sehen wie wir die Sackgassen weglassen können und dafür andere Wege finden


----------



## othom (18. Juni 2012)

für morgen mal wieder 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13089


----------



## othom (1. Juli 2012)

Dienstag


----------



## hornoc (3. Juli 2012)

War ne geile Runde heute. Danke fürs Guiden,  Othom.


----------



## othom (3. Juli 2012)

ja hat mir auch gut gefallen ...danke


----------



## othom (9. Juli 2012)

Morgen wie immer ...mache heute Abend noch einen Termin ...basteln weiter an der ..best of:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hornoc (9. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es morgen zeitlich schaffe. Hab auf der Arbeit noch einen Termin reingedrückt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxican (9. Juli 2012)

Ich werde es spontan vom Wetter abhängig machen...


----------



## othom (9. Juli 2012)

Maxican schrieb:


> Ich werde es spontan vom Wetter abhängig machen...



das ist aber auch ein Wetter und wir haben Juli........... Soooommmmmeeeerrrr ....Wetter nervt mich


----------



## rallleb (10. Juli 2012)

Werd es nicht schaffen, mein Gärtner kommt heute um 5 zu mir. Der kann nur heute, warte schon seit Wochen auf'n Termin.


----------



## hornoc (10. Juli 2012)

rallleb schrieb:


> Werd es nicht schaffen, mein Gärtner kommt heute um 5 zu mir. Der kann nur heute, warte schon seit Wochen auf'n Termin.


Gib es zu, Du kannst nur nicht mehr mit ansehen, wie meine Kette da so rumschlabbert.


----------



## othom (10. Juli 2012)

rallleb schrieb:


> Werd es nicht schaffen, mein Gärtner kommt heute um 5 zu mir. Der kann nur heute, warte schon seit Wochen auf'n Termin.



Zur Beschneidung ??

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rallleb (10. Juli 2012)

soo, Haare sind beschnitten, Garten immer noch nicht wegen Regen.
Wo ist der Kotz-smiley?



ah da isser ja:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (11. Juli 2012)

Hast was verpasst. War ne geile Schlammschlacht bei Starkregen. Hat aber irre Spaß gemacht.....Du weißt ja, gib einem Mann ein Schlammloch und Du bekommst ihn nicht mehr raus.


----------



## othom (11. Juli 2012)

hornoc schrieb:


> Hast was verpasst. War ne geile Schlammschlacht bei Starkregen. Hat aber irre Spaß gemacht.....Du weißt ja, gib einem Mann ein Schlammloch und Du bekommst ihn nicht mehr raus.



Bin bis unter die Mütze Nass geworden 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## TEs... (11. Juli 2012)

Viel Nässe, viel Matsch und Schlamm, aber trotzdem - oder vielleicht sogar deswegen - sehr viel Spaß...


----------



## othom (14. Juli 2012)

Am Dienstag kann ich nicht, würde eventuell die Runde auf Donnerstag legen


----------



## TEs... (15. Juli 2012)

othom schrieb:


> Am Dienstag kann ich nicht, würde eventuell die Runde auf Donnerstag legen



Donnerstag geht bei mir leider nicht. Wie sieht es denn mit den anderen am Dienstag aus?


----------



## hornoc (15. Juli 2012)

Donnerstag sieht bei mir auch eher schlecht aus, Dienstag mach ich wetterabhängig und werde mich ganz kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## rallleb (21. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube, nächsten Dienstag geht wieder was.
Die Sonne soll für ein kurzes Gastspiel zukück nach D kommen


----------



## TEs... (21. Juli 2012)

Ich werde da sein, zumindest habe ich das vor...


----------



## othom (21. Juli 2012)

Dann wünsche ich euch ne schöne Runde...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maxican (23. Juli 2012)

Wasn nu morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEs... (23. Juli 2012)

Dienstag! 

Ich werde wohl um 17:30 Uhr an der Brunnenallee sein und schauen wer sich bei dem schönen Wetter wieder so alles raus traut. Falls keiner da sein sollte, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, fahre ich halt wieder nach Hause und nehme auf dem Weg dahin noch ein paar Trails mit. Der Weg ist ja lang genug um sich auszutoben...


----------



## rallleb (23. Juli 2012)

bin da.


----------



## hornoc (24. Juli 2012)

bin nicht da.


----------



## TEs... (24. Juli 2012)

Hi Jungens,

ich komme leider nicht pünktlich aus dem Büro, bin also auch nicht da.


----------



## Maxican (24. Juli 2012)

Bin auch grad erst raus und schaffe es nicht....


----------



## rallleb (24. Juli 2012)

war doch nicht da!
Danke Chef, Du pillem..an arsch..och Dreck..ack.


----------



## othom (24. Juli 2012)

Wir sind ne sehr schöne Abendrunde hier gefahren mit einen Alkfreien Weizen zum Abschluss...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maxican (30. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit, wie schauts morgen aus?


----------



## TEs... (30. Juli 2012)

Ich bin nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (31. Juli 2012)

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## aceofspades (10. August 2012)

Hey Jungs, ihr seid doch im KF und Ville zuhause - könnt ihr uns bitte GPS-Tracks zur Verfügung stellen damit wir mal etwas Abwechslung bekommen - unser Treff eigentlich nur im 7GB unterwegs und Abwechslung tut dringend Not


----------



## othom (11. August 2012)

mitfaaaahren


----------



## hornoc (11. August 2012)

In der Ville würde ich nicht fahren, zu gefährlich: 

http://www.ksta.de/bruehl/mountainbikerin-im-gelaende-verunglueckt,15189176,16657530.html

Einen Track von der Ville schicke ich Dir zu, aber wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, kannst Du/Ihr gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## othom (13. August 2012)

Morgen wie immer 17:30 uhr

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## TEs... (13. August 2012)

Aber sicher doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (13. August 2012)

Dabei........


----------



## rallleb (13. August 2012)

Hallo Mädels,
eintrag für morgen???
Husch, husch!


----------



## othom (13. August 2012)

brauchen wir das


----------



## hornoc (19. August 2012)

Gestern ne schöne Tour durch den Kottenforst gefahren. Wir haben uns schön im Schatten aufgehalten und uns an einigen Bachläufen amüsiert. Wenn ich allerdings meine Flüssigkeitsaufnahme von gestern zusammen rechne, dann komme ich locker auf 6 - 7 Liter, inkl. der Weizenbiere danach.


----------



## othom (19. August 2012)

habe mir auch noch ne Flasche Wasser danach rein-gezogen 

bei mir waren es 75 Km.. bei den Temperaturen könnte man auch sagen wir sind bekloppt 
Am Abend bin ich noch ne kleine Rennradrunde gefahren, gut das ich vorher Licht angebracht hatte...waren auch noch mal 30 Km am Rhein 

Und heute noch mit Jörg ins Siebengebirge....das war gefühlte Sahara


----------



## TEs... (19. August 2012)

Ich bin schon ganz froh dass ich am Wochenende nicht gefahren bin - viel zu warm, obwohl...

Naja egal, das ist vorbei und ich hatte eh keine Zeit.


----------



## Handlampe (19. August 2012)

othom schrieb:


> Und heute noch mit Jörg ins Siebengebirge....das war gefühlte Sahara




Tztz....du bist auch ein kronischer TT-Tour Verweigerer.


----------



## othom (19. August 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tztz....du bist auch ein kronischer TT-Tour Verweigerer.



das war auch heute spontan, aber das wird noch das ich bei euch auftauche  will ja schließlich auch ein Trikot ...aber bis 2014 habe ich ja noch Zeit


----------



## redrace (20. August 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tztz....du bist auch ein kronischer TT-Tour Verweigerer.



Du sollst nicht Rad fahren sonder deine schönen Türen bewundern und immer schön auf und zu machen. Du hast da Nachholbedarf!


----------



## hornoc (20. August 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Wenn es nicht zu heiß wird, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (20. August 2012)

ja bin da wie immer


----------



## hornoc (22. August 2012)

War ne schöne Runde gestern, hat Spaß gemacht und das Tempo fand ich persönlich sehr angenehm.


----------



## othom (26. August 2012)

So Dienstag wieder ne Runde ?

denke da an Brüser Berg und Heidgen


----------



## TEs... (26. August 2012)

Jepp, hört sich gut an.


----------



## hornoc (27. August 2012)

Bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Dolomitenfan (28. August 2012)

Hallo,
Ich würde mich heute gerne euch anschließen, 17:30 Uhr am Brunnen?
VG
Lutz


----------



## othom (28. August 2012)

ich bin für heute raus, bin leicht Erkältet und will mich fürs Wochenende schonen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. August 2012)

HUHU 
Hat der Franz eigentlich irgendwo die Bildas von Sonntach hingepackt ?
Grüätzi da Hubi


----------



## hornoc (28. August 2012)

Fotos vom letzten Samstag wären nicht schlecht. 

Treffpunkt ist am Roisdorfer Brunnen auf dem Parkplatz - Brunnenallee 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. August 2012)

Du bis aber genau ! Weist du wie schwer das ist, bei dem geringen Sauerstoffgehalt hier oben dem Hirn zusammen zu halten, eyyy !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Du bis aber genau ! Weist du wie schwer das ist, bei dem geringen Sauerstoffgehalt hier oben dem Hirn zusammen zu halten, eyyy !



Kann man, wo nix is, überhaupt irgendwas zusammenhalten


----------



## hornoc (29. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Du bis aber genau ! Weist du wie schwer das ist, bei dem geringen Sauerstoffgehalt hier oben dem Hirn zusammen zu halten, eyyy !


Da liegt ein Mis*t*verständnis vor.....hab garnicht gesehen, dass Du Sonntag geschrieben hast. Ich wollte mit meinem Satz nur ausdrücken, dass ich auch gerne die Fotos hätte.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. August 2012)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Kann man, wo nix is, überhaupt irgendwas zusammenhalten



scheint in Jähn ja gut zu funktionieren


----------



## hornoc (3. September 2012)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus, wer ist um 17:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt?


----------



## TEs... (3. September 2012)

Ich kann noch nicht sagen ob ich da bin, denke aber eher nicht. Rechnet also mal nicht mit mir, falls es doch passt werde ich einfach auftauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (3. September 2012)

no


----------



## Dolomitenfan (3. September 2012)

war letzte Woche schon dabei , deshalb diese Woche gerne wieder


----------



## Dolomitenfan (4. September 2012)

Bin vielleicht 5 Min später da, sorry


----------



## hornoc (8. September 2012)

Heute sind Thomas und ich endlich mal wieder im 7GB unterwegs gewesen. Es war ziemlich warm, aber hat super Spaß gemacht. Die Trails sind alle schön trocken.


----------



## TEs... (8. September 2012)

Ja, das Siebengebirge. Da muss ich demnächst auch mal wieder mit euch hin. 

Überhaupt muss ich demnächst mal wieder mit euch fahren. Irgendwie fehlt mir das ein wenig...


----------



## hornoc (8. September 2012)

Ja, wird Zeit dass Du wieder mit fährst, wir sind voll auf TEs-Entzug. 

Ich hab heute extrem geschwitzt, was zur Folge hat, dass ich jetzt total kaputt bin.


----------



## hornoc (8. September 2012)

...Doppelposting


----------



## othom (8. September 2012)

ja war super heute schöne trockene Trails....und Wetter kann auch so bleiben


----------



## othom (17. September 2012)

ist morgen Treff angesagt ? wenn ja wer kommt ??


----------



## hornoc (17. September 2012)

Wenn Wetter und Gesundheit mitspielen, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEs... (17. September 2012)

Ich nehme mir auch mal vor da zu sein...


----------



## othom (17. September 2012)

dann wären wir ja schon mal zu dritt


----------



## rallleb (17. September 2012)

Bin da,wenn trocken ist


----------



## othom (24. September 2012)

morgen jemand am Treff ??


----------



## TEs... (24. September 2012)

Ich leider nicht.


----------



## hornoc (25. September 2012)

Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich um 17:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt.


----------



## rallleb (25. September 2012)

Dito


----------



## rallleb (25. September 2012)

ging doch nicht,bin nicht pünktlich raus


----------



## othom (25. September 2012)

hast was verpasst schöne trockene Runde heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (26. September 2012)

Wir haben 2 Stunden auf Dich gewartet und sind dann wieder nach Hause gefahren.  ......nicht wirklich.......

Doch, war ne schöne Runde ganz romantisch zu zweit.


----------



## othom (1. Oktober 2012)

wie sieht es denn morgen aus 
wer ist dabei


----------



## hornoc (1. Oktober 2012)

Kann leider noch nicht genau sagen, ob es bei mir morgen klappt.


----------



## Maxican (1. Oktober 2012)

Wäre auch gerne mal wieder dabei, muss es aber von der Arbeitssituation abhängig machen...


----------



## TEs... (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin morgen leider wieder nicht dabei. Wenn ich überhaupt fahre, dann eine kleine Runde hier "bei uns"...


----------



## hornoc (2. Oktober 2012)

TEs... schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen leider wieder nicht dabei. Wenn ich überhaupt fahre, dann eine kleine Runde hier "bei uns"...


Schade......  Ich hoffe es ist alles im Lot bei Euch!

Ich bin nachher dabei, bei mir stehen die Sterne ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (2. Oktober 2012)

Dito wie bei Max, heute stehn die Chancen aber besserð


----------



## TEs... (2. Oktober 2012)

Danke der Nachfrage, soweit ist derzeit alles gut.


----------



## othom (3. Oktober 2012)

Sehr Trailige Runde gestern, kann man so in eine.. Best of.. einbauen 

dabei hatten wir noch nicht mal alles 

so langsam kann man sich was am PC zusammenbasteln


----------



## rallleb (3. Oktober 2012)




----------



## hornoc (4. Oktober 2012)

Jepp, ich fand es auch gut am Dienstag. Schreit nach einer Wiederholung.


----------



## othom (8. Oktober 2012)

morgen jemand da ??


----------



## hornoc (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke mal, dass ich morgen wieder dabei bin.


----------



## rallleb (8. Oktober 2012)

Jaja, junge....


----------



## othom (9. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Runde heute, was so ein bisschen Survival ausmacht, den Weg wieder gefunden und dann keine Ahnung gehabt welche Richtung wir müssen


----------



## TEs... (9. Oktober 2012)

Hach ja, sowas macht Spaß. Demnächst bin ich dann hoffentlich auch wieder dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja, war abenteuerlich gestern, hat aber wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

@TEs
Es kommen auch wieder MTBler-Zeiten.


----------



## hornoc (16. Oktober 2012)

Bin für heute raus.


----------



## othom (22. Oktober 2012)

wie sieht es mit morgen aus ...wie immer 17:30 Uhr Brunnenallee 
wenn das Wetter morgen passt dann den Melbtrail im Kofo


----------



## Dolomitenfan (22. Oktober 2012)

bei gutem Wetter bin ich mal wieder dabei


----------



## hornoc (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Dolomitenfan (23. Oktober 2012)

Dolomitenfan schrieb:


> bei gutem Wetter bin ich mal wieder dabei


schade, trotz des schönen Wetters kann ich leider doch nicht dabei sein


----------



## rallleb (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei...


----------



## Maxican (23. Oktober 2012)

Werde meine Erkältung nicht los, bin aber bald auch wieder dabei. Eventuell warte ich noch bis es schon um 6 dunkel ist, damit ich eure hässlichen Fratzen nicht sehen muss...freu mich


----------



## rallleb (23. Oktober 2012)

Geiler Spruch du Homo.ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (24. Oktober 2012)

Das nenne ich mal wahre Liebe unter Männern.


----------



## othom (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe euch auch Lieb


----------



## othom (29. Oktober 2012)

Ey ihr Spacken 

bei mir wird es morgen nach Lust und Laune, wenn trocken 

sonst gehe ich Laufen


----------



## hornoc (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde heute wohl eher hinterm Ofen bleiben, bin ja gestern schon gefahren.


----------



## othom (5. November 2012)

Morgen ne Abendrunde ?? wer hat Lust ?


----------



## hornoc (6. November 2012)

Ich werde wohl eher ne Runde vor der Haustür machen...... mit Joggingschuhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (12. November 2012)

Is wer morgen am Start? Ihr Muschis
Max? Ist et jetzt dunkel genug?


----------



## othom (12. November 2012)

ja wenn das Wetter passt bin ich da...können ja dann ne Brückenrunde drehen


----------



## rallleb (12. November 2012)

Die nächsten 3 Tage"Sonne satt"


----------



## othom (12. November 2012)

die scheint aber im dunklen auf der anderen Seite


----------



## othom (19. November 2012)

Morgen jemand Lust auf ne Runde....können auch wieder die Brückenrunde fahren


----------



## rallleb (19. November 2012)

jepp, mit voller Beluchtung für die Jogger


----------



## Maxican (4. März 2013)

Der Winterschlaf ist offiziell beendet, morgen gehts wieder los.


----------



## othom (4. März 2013)

Maxican schrieb:


> Der Winterschlaf ist offiziell beendet, morgen gehts wieder los.



Jawoll Attacke 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2013)

Guten Morgen ! Auch schon wach ?


----------



## othom (4. März 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ! Auch schon wach ?



ich war die ganze Zeit wach....nur für längere Touren bin ich in der Winterzeit nicht zu haben. Das Drama brauche ich nicht mehr....schmerzverzerrt vor der Haustüre stehend und den Schlüssel nicht ins Schloss bekommen, weil alles ab gefroren was geht 

dann lieber kurz und knackig die Hometrails und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (4. März 2013)

othom schrieb:


> ich war die ganze Zeit wach....nur für längere Touren bin ich in der Winterzeit nicht zu haben. Das Drama brauche ich nicht mehr....schmerzverzerrt vor der Haustüre stehend und den Schlüssel nicht ins Schloss bekommen, weil alles ab gefroren was geht
> 
> dann lieber kurz und knackig die Hometrails und gut ist



AAACH laperlapap  nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!


----------



## othom (5. März 2013)

ja eben, deswegen bin ich ja den Winter auch gefahren oder gelaufen und Hallentraining


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2013)

othom schrieb:


> Hallentraining



Aha, endlich haben wir deinen Schwachpunkt entdeckt


----------



## hornoc (6. März 2013)

Mit dem Bike in der Halle im Kreis fahren ist doch auf Dauer langweilig.


----------



## othom (6. März 2013)

Nix Schwachpunkt und auch nix langweilig 
war echt super und auch super anstrengend, zum Abschluss immer noch nen Basketballspiel


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2013)

Ähm - ich bin neu im Forum und möcht einfach mal fragen: welches Bike benutzt du zum Basketballspielen? Schön, datt ihr euch alle so fesch in Form haltet - vielleicht bieten die Rheinlandbiker in Zukunft auch mal ein Gemeinsamfahrschmankerl an? Hat Potential, das Ganze - und könnte im folgenden auch mal reium die Kölner Bucht gereicht werden... ...und mit den ganzen Apps: mit Helm, mit Bike, mit Helm, mit Eigenverantwortung...kann da großes Spaßpotential entstehen... braucht ja nicht jeder 'ne Bäckerei um die Ecke, wir geiselnehmen einfach den Stunt-Beck!!! Feldbäcker, bekennender...


----------



## Blut Svente (7. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ähm - ich bin neu im Forum und möcht einfach mal fragen: welches Bike benutzt du zum Basketballspielen? Schön, datt ihr euch alle so fesch in Form haltet - vielleicht bieten die Rheinlandbiker in Zukunft auch mal ein Gemeinsamfahrschmankerl an? Hat Potential, das Ganze - und könnte im folgenden auch mal reium die Kölner Bucht gereicht werden... ...und mit den ganzen Apps: mit Helm, mit Bike, mit Helm, mit Eigenverantwortung...kann da großes Spaßpotential entstehen... braucht ja nicht jeder 'ne Bäckerei um die Ecke, wir geiselnehmen einfach den Stunt-Beck!!! Feldbäcker, bekennender...



 Volldepp


----------



## zett78 (8. März 2013)

blut svente schrieb:


> Volldepp


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ähm - ich bin neu im Forum und möcht einfach mal fragen: welches Bike benutzt du zum Basketballspielen? Schön, datt ihr euch alle so fesch in Form haltet - vielleicht bieten die Rheinlandbiker in Zukunft auch mal ein Gemeinsamfahrschmankerl an? Hat Potential, das Ganze - und könnte im folgenden auch mal reium die Kölner Bucht gereicht werden... ...und mit den ganzen Apps: mit Helm, mit Bike, mit Helm, mit Eigenverantwortung...kann da großes Spaßpotential entstehen... braucht ja nicht jeder 'ne Bäckerei um die Ecke, wir geiselnehmen einfach den Stunt-Beck!!! Feldbäcker, bekennender...



Na na hast du schonmal versucht einen Panzer zu geiseln??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Volldepp


----------



## othom (9. März 2013)

Auf meiner Runde im Kottenforst heute, waren etliche Trails zugebaut worden....voll die Spacken  mal sehen wir lange es dauert bis drumherum neue Wege entstandenen sind 

was mir am meisten auf den Zeiger geht, mit ihren Treckern machen sie die Wege kaputt und wir bekommen sie gesperrt 

alles Volldeppen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2013)

JOHA, die Holzernte boomt. Bei uns ist auch viel zerschossen. Das dauert immer ein zwei Jahre bis sich das einigermassen erholt hat.

Wenn's um de Kohlen geht is halt alles andere egal, deswegen wird ja auch mehr für de Silberlocken getan als für de Mountainbikers. Biker saufen eh immer nur ausm Rucksack und lassen keine Kohlen im Cafe, da lässt sich mit der gemeinen Britzenhockerin und dem Schwarzwälder-Kirsch-Vernichter mehr Zasta machen


----------



## othom (9. März 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> JOHA, die Holzernte boomt. Bei uns ist auch viel zerschossen. Das dauert immer ein zwei Jahre bis sich das einigermassen erholt hat.
> 
> Wenn's um de Kohlen geht is halt alles andere egal, deswegen wird ja auch mehr für de Silberlocken getan als für de Mountainbikers. Biker saufen eh immer nur ausm Rucksack und lassen keine Kohlen im Cafe, da lässt sich mit der gemeinen Britzenhockerin und dem Schwarzwälder-Kirsch-Vernichter mehr Zasta machen



ja ist leider so.... und wenn man als Mountainbiker ins Cafe/Bäckerei gehen will und sein Bike möglichst nah in Sichtweite abstellen möchte wird man noch blöde angemacht ....geh ich halt woanders Kaffee trinken


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. März 2013)

othom schrieb:


> ja ist leider so.... und wenn man als Mountainbiker ins Cafe/Bäckerei gehen will und sein Bike möglichst nah in Sichtweite abstellen möchte wird man noch blöde angemacht ....geh ich halt woanders Kaffee trinken



Bei mir darfst du das, du kannst sogar dein Bike hinter das Haus an die Backstube stellen.

Grüße


----------



## othom (9. März 2013)

da komme ich mit Sicherheit mal drauf zurück, werde demnächst mal öfter an Touren teilnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (10. März 2013)

Bei dem Wetter bekomme ich einen zuviel, was ein Scheiß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2013)

Zähne zusammen beißen und rauß mit dir !
Wenn du mal ne Stunde durchgehalten hast isses gar nich mehr so wild.
Hab ich gerade auch gemacht


----------



## othom (10. März 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zähne zusammen beißen und rauß mit dir !
> Wenn du mal ne Stunde durchgehalten hast isses gar nich mehr so wild.
> Hab ich gerade auch gemacht



war laufen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2013)

Geht doch


----------



## othom (10. März 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Geht doch



ja irgendwas muss ich ja machen ohne geht nicht


----------



## othom (10. September 2013)

kuckkuck 

uns gibt es noch


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2013)

...und ich sach wochenlang an die Gute: datt gibbet nitt - ne Herrenrunde die sich auf ein Trikot (nitt verwechseln: Rasiercreme) geeinigt hat und verschwindet in so 'ner wasserreichen Gegend - remember: Brunnenallee - im Staub! Nie dran gezweifelt -nur nachts im Wald mal hinterrücks geschaut, der Pete Frohe Trittfrequenz in den Winter! P.S.: WEN von euch gibbet denn noch? - die Nordsee noch ein Thema? Schwangerschaftenausfälle? Frühverrentungen - Neugier pur auffe Flagge schreibt sich die Ville....


----------



## othom (11. September 2013)

Hallo Pete 

nach deinen Postings brauche ich meisten ne Aspirin 

es gibt uns noch fast alle 

wir haben nur nen Beamten weniger der mit uns Hörgeschädigten nichts anfangen konnte 

einen neu Papa, der aber immer noch ab und an bei uns ist, aber eben nicht mehr so oft, verständlicherweise 

und einem dem wir die Suppe Versalzen haben, der kommt auch nicht mehr...wurde als Häuptling nicht anerkannt  weil bei uns gibt es keinen  

der alte Kern ist aber immer noch da


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2013)

Datt klingt so - Gesundness iss datt neue Biken, Thomas! Wenn ich vom Alltach auffe Stollenprofile wechsel will ich ja nitt deren Tagesprobleme in meine Trinkblase wiederfinden......ich pump' doch grad meine aussi....


----------



## Maxican (7. Oktober 2013)

Wir müssen bald mal wieder den Hoh-Chi besuchen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (8. Oktober 2013)

...... und wie kommen wir bis nach Vietnam?


----------



## Maxican (8. Oktober 2013)

Mitm Rad natürlich


----------



## hornoc (24. Mai 2015)

HAAAALLLLLOOOOOO!!! Wohnt hier noch jemand??


----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2015)

Huuuuch! Wer hatt ohne Fragen den 2013er Rebellenblut entkorkt?! Meines Wissens nach nitt, keinen von eurer Combo
hat's nach 2013 noch in irgendein KBU-Zitätchen getragen.... La Casa es muerta.... ...abba nitt aufstecken, der Pete


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Huuuuch! Wer hatt ohne Fragen den 2013er Rebellenblut entkorkt?! Meines Wissens nach nitt, keinen von eurer Combo
> hat's nach 2013 noch in irgendein KBU-Zitätchen getragen.... La Casa es muerta.... ...abba nitt aufstecken, der Pete


Hast wenigstens noch ein Heinsberger Kennzeichen für den Hornoc?


----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2015)

Bin da kein Nummervergeber; die Jungs haben's immerhin weltmeilsterlich bis Seite 19 geschafft - nu, danach kamen unterschiedliche Ansprüche, Familienansprüche, Geburten, persönliche Differenzen - "Hornoc" - schliess dich doch gerne nach Tendenz Villeorientiert an,
gibt ja ein waidlich mäanderndes Forum drumherum!


----------



## hornoc (25. Mai 2015)

Bei mir hat lange Zeit die Gesundheit nicht mitgespielt und ich bin gerade dabei wieder ein bisschen Kondition aufzubauen. Hier in Sechtem ist mittlerweile auch eine MTB-Gruppe entstanden.


----------



## Pete04 (25. Mai 2015)

Da hab' ich von gelesen, die sind momentan aber noch "zu ernsthaft" für's Forum! 
Ernst wird's wenn der Schritt vom nach-der-Tour-vom-Tresen gepackt iss und die Jungens
mal Nachbarschaftnähe suchen; 7Hills, Ville oder Sir Hubi's auserlesene Eifeltrails. Und, ja....





...das wäre ein ephisches Event zum Einschweißen (wörtlich zu nehmen) - ich war mir auch datt eine oder andere Mal nitt zu
schade Kurzdistanz zu wählen; vonne Natur her iss Elsenborn der Hammer!
Elektrisiere die Nimmermüden! Stay tuned und bei der Sache, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2015)

Hei Horst,
schön das es dir wieder besser geht 
Sonst frag die Jungs doch mal: http://www.vorgebirgsbiker.de/ wenn hier keiner mehr will
Sind ein paar Arbeitskollegen von mir dabei müsste ja bei dir umme Ecke sein.
Schöne Grüße ausse Eifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (27. Mai 2015)

Hi Hubert,
das ist die Gruppe die ich weiter oben gemeint habe. Der Treffpunkt ist Luftlinie ca. 200 Meter von mir weg.

Ich will es aber schön langsam angehen, will ja nicht gleich wieder gesundheitliche Probleme bekommen.

Ich danke Euch für die Tipps


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2015)

Nitt dafür, Gutster!


----------



## hornoc (9. Juni 2015)

Kleines Ratespiel:
Wo war der kleine Hotte letzte Woche?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2015)

Bei mir umme Ecke


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2015)

Mist - Sekunden zu spät.... Der Hubi lässt aber auch kein Rätsel verstreichen....


----------



## hornoc (9. Juni 2015)

Okay, wenn der http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dronketurm "umme Eck" von Kommern ist, dann sind die Antworten natürlich richtig. 
Sehr schöne MTB-Ecke, bin ein paar geile Trails gefahren und Höhenmeter gibt es da auch genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2015)

Wenn du von Kommern aus links bis Simmerath und rechts bis Zwickau; südlich bis Finale ein fein Bereichlein eingrenzt; datt iss sein "umme Eck"!  Köters brauchen Freilauf!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juni 2015)

Klar gehört der Dronketurm zum Revier 
Meinste der heisst um sonst so


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2015)

Die vonne Erbauers jeplante Betitelung "Mir-hann-eijne-jedrunke-Turm" iss im Lauf der Jahre watt abgeflacht.......Klar sein Revier!


----------

